# Who dat?



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2010)

The Saints actually won! w00t!!! Never thought I'd see this day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 7, 2010)

I couldn't be happier. Not only did the Dolts lose, but that retard Peyton Manning through the pick six that iced the game.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 7, 2010)

shitty game, and not too many good commercials, IMO.

bah humbug.

I guess my Steelers can't be in it every year. 

Punxatawny Polamalu was funny though.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2010)

Agreed. Game stunk until the 4th quarter, x2 on the Polamalu commercial.

As much as I can't stand the pro-Saints assholes at work, I'm glad they won. I wanted to see someone different win, and I've been rooting for the Saints the most next to my Jets for the past few years because they always seem to play with a lot of energy. I didn't think they'd pull it off after being down 10-0 though. Manning was just picking them apart early on.


----------



## klk (Feb 7, 2010)

I was so happy to see the Saints win! Drew Brees is my absolute favorite quarter back! Yay! I've never been so happy about the ending of football for the drought called the offseason.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty good game. At least it wasn't a blow-out. I'm not a Saints fan, but you can't help but like Brees. He seems like an all around good guy. Bush on the other hand seems like a prick, but what can you do? The commercials weren't that great though. I don't know what was up, but I really didn't laugh at too many of them.

Now comes the agonizing wait until football season starts again.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2010)

There's something humorous that I saw this morning on the news... there's a chance for "wintery mix" or even "snow" on Thursday night. :tv:


----------



## TranspoVA (Feb 8, 2010)

Good win for the Saints...but I agree commercials stunk!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2010)

The commercials have stunk for several years now. The only one I thought was humorous was at the beginning - Bud Light house. Come to think of it, I like the punxsutawney one as well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2010)

I think Doritos won the commercial bowl. They had 3 good ones.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

anyone but the damn saints!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn, I figured when Indy got the ball back with 5 minutes left, they would score like they always do. When was the last time Manning threw a pick-6 in a big spot?

I don't think NO converted the 2 point conversion.

Major league grapefruit sized balls though for onside kicking it to start the second half of the Superbowl.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2010)

commercials were very bad this year. that punxsutawney Polamalu was good though.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> anyone but the damn saints!


Don't be hatin'. Maybe next year it'll be the dirty birds' year. 

j/k. It won't be.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

.... I know....


----------



## dagget (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I thought it was a pretty good game. Not a blowout and the result was in question all the way down to three minutes. If you were rooting for the Colts you might have though it was shitty I guess, since they didn't look so good. Adai had a good game. I was really puzzled about Manning. Every time they showed him on the sidelines, he was just sitting there staring into space. No studying, no planning, just sitting.

The Polamalu add was so-so, but it left me wondering if we set a record for midget-themed ads this year? I think the Dodge Charger ad was one of my favorites (even thougt I wouldn't buy one), or at least the best car ad. The Betty White ad was OK.

We had to nearly restrain our daughter to keep her from going to the quarter after the game.



Road Guy said:


> anyone but the damn saints!


Yeah, I'm sorry, but the Falcons did suck this year didn't they.

Who dat!


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 8, 2010)

As a Lion fan, it gave me a little hope seeing the Saints win - just a little.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

As a Patriots fan, I'm just happy the Olympics are starting soon.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2010)

As an Oilers fan, I'm happy Bud Adams still doesn't have a super bowl trophy.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

As a football fan that does not have any idea on how football should be played I do not give a darn. It was good to see a team like the Saints winning. I do not dislike the Colts. So I enjoyed the game.

On Side Kick to start the second half was a momemtum changing play.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Major league grapefruit sized balls though for onside kicking it to start the second half of the Superbowl.


Agree! That was a winning team decision.

AND, now that football is over,

BASEBALL!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2010)

COLLEGE baseball!


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

pffttttt NASCAR will entertain me until the end of the bye-weeks for next year.

I was disappointed with the commercials this year. Doritos were ok, Bud was WEAK, I saw a couple of movie trailers I thought were pretty good (The Last Airbender &amp; Robin Hood). Nothing really memorable.

I remember back in the day when the commercials were so great, youtube would get flooded with replays. Now I don't want to look them up.

Another down-side: The Who. I got about 1 minute into their performance before I decided I would rather re-watch the first half in fast-forward.

Really happy for the City of New Orleans. It's been a while since a major championship (for any sport) had that kind of meaning/significance.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

I wont turn on espn until the draft, and after that probably not until late summer when pre-season starts, i cant get into baseball...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

mary :) said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Major league grapefruit sized balls though for onside kicking it to start the second half of the Superbowl.
> ...


I'm just glad the Olympics will be on for a couple weeks, it will fill the gap between now and spring training and March Madness.

Who's your baseball team Mary? I'm embarassed to be a liflelong Mets fan.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> i cant get into baseball...


Agreed. There are just too many games. ESPN spends their entire show dedicated to homeruns, strikeouts and "great" catches. After about the first month, they all look the same.

I will say that having a local team that is playing well helps get into it, but not until the playoffs. With the exception of NASCAR and the NFL, I can't watch any regular season game anymore (and I only watch NFL regular season because of the fantasy football leagues I play in). I'll wait for the playoffs and get excited then (March Madness especially).


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^

Uhhhhhhhh...

...did you just complain about baseball being repetitive and then go on to proclaim your affinity for watching people drive in circles? Here, let me sum up the NASCAR season for you, LEFT!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Another down-side: The Who. I got about 1 minute into their performance before I decided I would rather re-watch the first half in fast-forward.


mini snick was in a sound sleep napping until The Who started playing, then he woke up crying.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

I think The Who probably slept well last night, they looked tired about 5 seconds into their act, I love the who, but at 65 I just dont think they need to be playing live like that anymore, maybe groups like the beach boys can pull that off without looking or sounding bad, but that was hard to listen to

but i will say the guitar play and such sounded great, its just when the singing started...

but still better than Britney, taylor swift, etc,


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ^^^Uhhhhhhhh...
> 
> ...did you just complain about baseball being repetitive and then go on to proclaim your affinity for watching people drive in circles? Here, let me sum up the NASCAR season for you, LEFT!


I will admit that not every race is exciting. There are times when even I think they are just driving in circles. But in my defense, I think fans of EVERY sport know that not every game is exciting. I've fallen asleep watching just about every sport on TV (yes, even NASCAR races). I know not every baseball game is (or should be expected to be) played like Game 7 of the World Series, but it's hard for me to give any serious attention to any game (aside from rivalry games) between mid May through the end of August. The early games are fun because it's "Baseball's Back!!", then the end of the season when it's race to the playoffs, but the monotony of the middle stretch is just painful for me to watch. Yes, at this point I would rather watch cars drive in circles.

Personally, I watch the races for when the cars fail to make that left turn. If you're not into the drivers and the rivalries, it can be very difficult to get into watching the races on TV. Like any sport, I would highly encourage you to attend 1 NASCAR race in person. There's something about 800+ horsepower cars driving as fast as they can just inches away from each other that I find exciting. If given the opportunity, I would be a NASCAR driver in a heartbeat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ^^^Uhhhhhhhh...
> 
> ...did you just complain about baseball being repetitive and then go on to proclaim your affinity for watching people drive in circles? Here, let me sum up the NASCAR season for you, LEFT!


Thanks for beating me to the punch.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I think The Who probably slept well last night, they looked tired about 5 seconds into their act, I love the who, but at 65 I just dont think they need to be playing live like that anymore, maybe groups like the beach boys can pull that off without looking or sounding bad, but that was hard to listen to
> but i will say the guitar play and such sounded great, its just when the singing started...
> 
> but still better than Britney, taylor swift, etc,


They were asleep before the start of the 4th quarter. Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing a middle of the road pop star again.  Don't get me wrong, I like the classic rock. But I like it more on the radio when it was recorded back before the singers got winded from 30 seconds on stage. IMO classic rock sung live sucks.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

My wife liked Poison when she was a teenager(probably like most girls) she turns 40 in 5 years, by then I was thinking I could probably get them to play at her birthday party for a couple hundred bucks?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Like any sport, I would highly encourage you to attend 1 NASCAR race in person. There's something about 800+ horsepower cars driving as fast as they can just inches away from each other that I find exciting. If given the opportunity, I would be a NASCAR driver in a heartbeat.


Amen to that. I did attend the last Pepsi 400 in Daytona(now it is called the Coca Cola 400). It is impressive when you hear those cars coming closer to where you are and then when they just drive by you. Now, I do not have any plans to do that again in this lifetime.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

My office overlooks the interstate. I'm all set in that department.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> i cant get into baseball...


Really? Its the only sport I know of that crams 10 minutes of action into 3 hours.

As for NASCAR, I lost interest in the mid eighties. I used to watch Daytona and talledega 500s every year even after that. Lost interest thought when they started renaming races after corporate sponsors.

Oh, and restrictor plate racing is an abomination before the Lord.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 8, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> There's something about 800+ horsepower cars driving as fast as they can just inches away from each other that I find exciting. If given the opportunity, I would be a NASCAR driver in a heartbeat.


Agreed. I love NASCAR as well, helps when you have a hometown kid who is tearing things up.

I think it's cool to look at the pit crews and engine crews and find out that some of the pit crews have Engineering grads swapping tires. They'd do anything to get near the action.

March Madness is coming up here soon. It's the period between April and September that Nascar fills when Baseball is a little nausiating. I like baseball, but I get tired of it every day, at least Nascar is only once a week.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> but still better than Britney, taylor swift, etc,


Hey now. You better watch it. Taylor's hot.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I love NASCAR as well, helps when you have a hometown kid who is tearing things up.


Are you talking about Carl Edwards, #99? I think he is from Missouri. He has become a favorite in my home. He gained millions of points when he turned Kyle Bush the other way after a race. Bush hit him on the drivers side first and Carl went after and fish tailed him. It was awsome!!!!! :th_rockon:

Other than that he is well spoken and has a heck of a sense of humor. Helluva driver too.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

I was a HUGE Dale Sr. fan. Yes, I cried when I found out he died. However, I did not automatically become a Jr. fan like most other Sr fans did. Over the years I haven't really clung to any 1 driver, except I do hate a couple (Newman &amp; Jimmy Johnson especially). My favorites are Kahne, Stewart, Hamlin, Kyle Bush (but only after he joined Gibbs racing), Edwards, and anyone who wrecks Newman or Johnson.

I also secretly cheer for Regan Smith, but only because my co-worker's oldest son is the car chief (not the crew cheif) for Furniture Row Racing. They're main headquarters is still here in Denver. Gotta root for the home-town team.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Interestingly enough, one of my good friends just invited me to go down to the Daytona 500 with him on Sunday. Seeing as how it's Valentine's day I think I'm going to pass on the 500 and stay married.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe you should flip a coin.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 8, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> maybe you should flip a coin.



Better yet, maybe I should just go and then when Mrs. Chucktown complains about it when I come home sloppy drunk on Sunday night, I'll just show her my Give-A-Fuck-O-Meter which will register about a 0.1.

I really hate that I can't go, the invite included transportation on his Dad's plane, lots of booze, and cigars. Oh well, I'm pretty sure Mrs. Chucktown will make it worth my while to stay home.

Now, how to subtly hint that I got an awesome invite which I'm turning down so I'll get credit for staying home?


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you should flip a coin.
> ...



You think there's ANY chance I could go dressed like you??? Maybe they won't even notice it's not you?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 8, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > sschell_PE said:
> ...



I suppose if you get drunk enough and make a big enough ass out of yourself then you're probably right.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you should flip a coin.
> ...


Seems like alot of work for only a 5 minute client meeting. I would go to the race and send your client a postcard.

I went to the 500 in 2004 back when it was on the 15th and I was gone all weekend. I just made sure I had all of my client duties taken care of before I left.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > sschell_PE said:
> ...



Good point. However, I think if I went I would probably be banned from my client's office for some time. So while you are correct that I'm probably only going to miss a 5 minute client meeting on the day of the 500, I'm pretty sure my client is going to cancel any future client meetings for the next month or so.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, the life-time client meeting ban would probably be quite the deterrant from going to the 500. Perhaps you could compromise and bring your client to the 500?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 8, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate NASCAR. I would rather watch a race between drying paint and growing grass. And I have experienced a car race first hand when I got a free ticket to the Indy 500 a few years ago. I found it loud, annoying, and boring. I didn't see any tits, and the rednecks were effin' annoying. I'll watch an occasional F1 race on TV, but that would be boring in person too because you can only watch 1 or 2 turns from a fixed position.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

My dog is a Saints fan. Do not believe me? Take a look


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

and this one too...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I turned down the invite to the Daytona 500 and I got no credit for making such a wise choice either. When I was texting my buddy to turn down the invite last night she asked what I was texting about and I casually mentioned "Oh, Jay asked me to go to the Daytona 500 this weekend and I was letting him know I couldn't go" and she responds, "Oh, were you planning a romantic weekend at the races together or something?". Damnit. I can't win for losing.

ldman:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 9, 2010)

'Tis always easier to beg for forgiveness than beg for permission."


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> 'Tis always easier to beg for forgiveness than beg for permission."


Says the guy _before_ he ditches his wife on V-day.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 9, 2010)

Does your wife celebrate Steak and BJ Day?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2010)

Does yours? If so, could I give you Mrs. Ble's number and have you wife call her to discuss the merits of that day?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 9, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Does your wife celebrate Steak and BJ Day?


Well she doesn't with me so I hope not.



Ble_PE said:


> Does yours? If so, could I give you Mrs. Ble's number and have you wife call her to discuss the merits of that day?


Let's make it a conference call, please include Mrs. Chucktown on that.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 9, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Who's your baseball team Mary? I'm embarassed to be a liflelong Mets fan.


Braves, just because they are a team close enough to think about going to games. Haven't been to a game in a long time. And the Braves have looked like crap the past few years. I think Leo Mazone's departure was tragic. I enjoy watching most games, prefer NL.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 9, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> My wife liked Poison when she was a teenager(probably like most girls) she turns 40 in 5 years, by then I was thinking I could probably get them to play at her birthday party for a couple hundred bucks?


Bout spit my coffee out on that one... Bret Micheals is about to get re-famous from the Celebrity Apprentice, so you may have to dish out a grand by then.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 9, 2010)

mary :) said:


> I think Leo Mazone's departure was tragic.


Leo is one of the local sports talk radio morning shows here now. Seems like a nice guy, to bad he is a Notre Dame Lame fan.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 9, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > My wife liked Poison when she was a teenager(probably like most girls) she turns 40 in 5 years, by then I was thinking I could probably get them to play at her birthday party for a couple hundred bucks?
> ...



I wonder if he'll do better than our esteemed ex-governor.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 9, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Old age and treachery will always overcome youth and enthusiasm.


----------



## csb (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that New Orleans is "back" I want them to refund all their federal help dollars, just like the banks we bailed out.

(Totally just kidding)


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


I wish he would go away!! Although anything he says will be a matter of public record so he could be shooting himself in the foot. Although his lawyers have absolutely no right to cry change of venue to get a fair trial...he has taken his PR show nationwide so cook county is as good a place as any for court.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 9, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Does yours?


I will say that it may have been entertained when I was in grad school, but... now... with a job and a new baby and all... I'm thinking this year will be a repeat of last year...

I'll at least have a steak. Maybe a hamburger.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2010)

Just further proof that the Saints won the Superbowl... it's snowing in south Louisiana.







(can y'all see that pic ^^^)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2010)

Why the hell can't it snow in New England!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Why the hell can't it snow in New England!


Global warming climate change


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2010)

I know! It's supposed to be damn near 40 here tomorrow!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

and that's still to cold. time for spring.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

50 deg here in Denver today. Always think its funny when it colder at our corporate office (Dallas).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> 50 deg here in Denver today. Always think its funny when it colder at our corporate office (Dallas).


Lightly snowing and ~30 here in Glenwood Springs, currently.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

saw a guest speaker at an ITE meeting yesterday, he was a former Ga Tech Running back (back when GT was in the SEC) he said the reason it was so cold in Atlanta was because hell had frozen over with the Saints winning the Super Bowl.

... I am sure many others are using that same line....


----------

